# Gibson tractor



## pparm320 (1 mo ago)

Hi I recently purchased a Gibson tractor and I have been surching the web on information about them and I have not had much luck I am hoping to restore it but it does not run atm and the tires are bad so if anyone has any information please contact me at 541 417 2432 that would be a huge help thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. The forum is the place to talk about, and exchange information. It's the best place. So, hang in there and be a frequent participant. You never know what bits of information you'll get from the members.
In the mean time, have a look at these Gibson posts that are already here.








Search results for query: Gibson







www.tractorforum.com


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached below is a brief history of the Gibson as appears in the Gas Engine magazine.





A History of the GIBSON - Gas Engine Magazine


Manufacturing Company.



www.gasenginemagazine.com





You can get basic parts at Steiner's








Gibson - Steiner Tractor Parts


Gibson found in: Premium Delco Ignition Tune-Up Kit with Rotor, Electronic Ignition Kit, 12 Volt Negative Ground, Gasket Set Only, Distributor Cap, Delco Rotor Button, Intake And Exhaust Manifold, Starter Armature, 7"..




antique-tractor-parts.steinertractor.com





Don't forget to search ebay and Facebook marketplace as parts sources. 

There are a number of sources for service manuals on the internet


----------



## pparm320 (1 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Attached below is a brief history of the Gibson as appears in the Gas Engine magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much I will read on both of thoes sites and if you have any more information please I do appreciate it thank you


----------



## pparm320 (1 mo ago)

also I am pretty sure it is a model a because the the small round gas tank on top of it and it has the blade on the front


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pparm320 said:


> Thank you so much I will read on both of thoes sites and if you have any more information please I do appreciate it thank you


Gibson started out building tractors in Seattle around 1938... During the war they managed to maintain limited production, but rear axles were so hard to come by that they scavenged them from cars in junkyards and cut them down. So there is no telling what kind of OEM rear end a very early Gibson might have for a rear axle. Right after the war, a labor strike forced them to move to Longmont CO in 1946. The "Seattle" Gibsons were usually painted blue-gray with red sheetmetal, while "Longmont" ones were either Fordson Gray or Red. You can also tell a "Longmont" because they started building their own rear axles and LONGMONT was stamped onto the axle housing. Regardless of where they were built, my understanding is they all ran 6 HP Wisconsin AEH engines. Here's a link to the AEH Service/Parts Manual you'll probably find really handy, if yours has the original Wisconsin engine. They ran either a Zenith, or a Stromberg side draft carburetor. The magneto could be either Fairbanks-Morse, Edison-Splitdorf, WICO, or Eisemann.... I mention these components because you're NOT going to find Chinese aftermarket replacements on-line for any of these parts. If you ever come across an AEH for sale, jump on it for spare parts, because they are hard as hell to find.....

Wisconsin AEH Service/Parts Manual


----------



## pparm320 (1 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> Gibson started out building tractors in Seattle around 1938... During the war they managed to maintain limited production, but rear axles were so hard to come by that they scavenged them from cars in junkyards and cut them down. So there is no telling what kind of OEM rear end a very early Gibson might have for a rear axle. Right after the war, a labor strike forced them to move to Longmont CO in 1946. The "Seattle" Gibsons were usually painted blue-gray with red sheetmetal, while "Longmont" ones were either Fordson Gray or Red. You can also tell a "Longmont" because they started building their own rear axles and LONGMONT was stamped onto the axle housing. Regardless of where they were built, my understanding is they all ran 6 HP Wisconsin AEH engines. Here's a link to the AEH Service/Parts Manual you'll probably find really handy, if yours has the original Wisconsin engine. They ran either a Zenith, or a Stromberg side draft carburetor. The magneto could be either Fairbanks-Morse, Edison-Splitdorf, WICO, or Eisemann.... I mention these components because you're NOT going to find Chinese aftermarket replacements on-line for any of these parts. If you ever come across an AEH for sale, jump on it for spare parts, because they are hard as hell to find.....
> 
> Wisconsin AEH Service/Parts Manual


That helped so much for the engine but I need the manual for the tractor itself like the brakes and transmission I have not been able to find it if anyone could possibly help me out


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look through this facebook group. It may be worth joining.








Gibson Tractor | Facebook


Post photos. Questions. Anything you would like to share about Gibson tractors. Posting about other than Gibson tractors will result in having your posting deleted and your being pulled from the group.




www.facebook.com


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

I plowed our 6ac field with a old all grey Gibson. Lever steer and plow lift was by lever. 

Took a number of after school days for sure! 

I was 11yrs old.


----------



## pparm320 (1 mo ago)

John Liebermann said:


> I plowed our 6ac field with a old all grey Gibson. Lever steer and plow lift was by lever.
> 
> Took a number of after school days for sure!
> 
> I was 11yrs old.


That’s amazing thoes we’re the times


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

pparm320 said:


> Hi I recently purchased a Gibson tractor and I have been surching the web on information about them and I have not had much luck I am hoping to restore it but it does not run atm and the tires are bad so if anyone has any information please contact me at 541 417 2432 that would be a huge help thank you


The Gas Engine Mag. article has some misinformation in it. I have an article written by a gentleman who was related to Mr. Wilbur Gibson that I can forward to anyone who is interested. I also have a complete SD a complete D and a D that just needs the rear end put back together as well as many spare parts. You can contact me at [email protected]


----------

